# Polaris World Resorts - Standard of Maintenance



## tamiami (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been looking at some apartments for sale on Polaris World resorts.

Does anyone own there that could give me info on how they are maintained, as I'm concerned regarding the general upkeep of communal areas and outside appearance of apartments.

Who is responsible for maintaining the upkeep and is it ongoing and up to date?

I don't want to spend money on a holiday home that is going to look dreadful in a few years time!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Normally if you buy a house/apartment which is part of a community, you pay into community fees for the upkeep of the general area and communal pools etc, there is usually an annual charge for this.
Check with the agent what kind of community there is, and how active it is. Many builders went'bust' (not sure if Polaris world was one of these)at the start of the recession, and many left skeletons of buildings around, or near completed ones which they couldn't finish, so you could find yourself with no neighbours, in a near ghost community. The 'bust' builders may have re-invented themselves now that house sales are starting to pick up.
Best thing to do, is look round the development yourself, see how many people are about, either living there permanently, or houses which look well maintained, albeit empty, as these may be holiday homes or let's.
If there are any shops etc within the complex, or bars etc, you could wander in, and ask about community life there, you may meet a local resident who can give you more information.
The upside is if houses start to sell well again, then in time the place could be a buzzing community again, like it was intended when it was planned.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Make certain you do a great deal of research into this development before handing over any money.


----------

